
How to evaluate your next database - samaysharma
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2019/03/20/how-to-evaluate-your-database/
======
SomeHacker44
Just use PostgreSQL and don't evaluate anything. PostgreSQL can handle an
enormous number of use cases, scales very well and can be made redundant with
read-only nodes too.

If you outgrow PostgreSQL, you have an excellent problem and are probably
making tons of money. Don't waste mental power on this; just use it and focus
on your business/product's core value proposition.

Or, read the article, which reaches the same conclusion with way more words.
:)

~~~
nine_k
For RDBMSes, this.

For write-intensive time series, or highly distributed, or graph databases you
might consider other options.

~~~
SomeHacker44
As the sibling pointed out, there are extensions for that, that may be useful
in PostgreSQL.

It also is a good KVS, a document store, a queuing system, a pub/sub system,
etc. While I usually add a message bus and a memory cache to a larger system,
PostgreSQL can do all these things for you if you want to keep things simple.

------
michal-franc
I think the default should be some RDBMS. Unless you already know your domain
- which is unlikely. Get to know your product, problem space, domain - then
with more information you can start optimising by adding more specialised db
engines (if this optimisation provides benefits of course).

------
truth_seeker
PG 11 + Citus + cstore_fdw + PipelineDB is my preffered Database (OLAP + OLTP
+ Streaming middleware + HA) stack choice

------
paulmendoza
TLDR: Database vendor for Postgres makes Postgres look good.

My startup uses Postgres though and we like it.

------
kaprigoza
Postgre is also my go-to relational database.

